# Marki's Adventure (continued)



## bettalover2033

Hello Members of Bettafish.com!

I am BettaLover2033 and here i am going to share a beautiful story about two bettas that i had once before and im just going to add in a few details along the way of the story. I wrote this story myself last year and got caught up with everything else and just didnt get around to finishing it. So here i am trying to finish this story.

NEW MEMBERS (Note): I'm sure not many of you have been seen this story nor have you read it. I had people asking me to hurry and continue writing, but first i want your opinion.

FAMILIAR MEMBERS (Note): Some of you know this story and what its about and pleaded me to continue, so i am and i just want you to know that.

Rules of this thread:

Please no harsh words to me or any other members as it might hurt many people's feelings.

I do accept criticism so please give me your feed back, either on the thread or if it is more a personal thing, then in a PM.

Thank you all and i hope you enjoy my writing.

Here it is:

~Marki's Adventure~

*(Chapter 1)*​
It was a warm sunny day when i awoke from my night time sleep. As i looked up to get a gulp of air and seen a bright beam that made my entire home brighten up, as usual. I was just swimming around in my home inspecting as i usually do. "Nope." I thought to myself. "There is no one here in my home, and that’s the way i like it!" I said all cocky like. I waited for my Jesse to feed me. At least that’s what her mom calls her so i guess she is my Jesse. 

As i was waiting, i started to day dream about when i was back in Thailand. "I would do anything to be back in my old real home back in the Thialand Pond." I thought. I remembered when i was just a tiny fry that just wanted to be out of the nest, but dad always said to stay in the nest. "Well look at me now dad I’m bigger and stronger than you have ever been!" I yelled loudly. As i yelled i noticed that there was no one i could be yelling at.

As i hear a loud squeak, I just knew that someone opened the door too wide again. "JESSE!" i thought. Now i can finally stop waiting and eat. "Please hurry up Jesse I’m starving." I begged. Finally Jesse walked through the door. I was so excited to see her i jumped up out of the water and tried to Give her a kiss, but instead i clonked my head up on the cover with the bright beam on it. "Oh settle down why dontcha." She said smiling and happily like always. "Oh Jesse i missed you so much." I said. "Oh i see what you’re looking at and wanting." You want your food huh?" She asked. As soon as she dropped my food in my home i raced up and ate the pellet while it was still crunchy. 

"Hey Marki, guess what i picked up on the way home little buddy." She said grinning. "Uh oh what is it now, and I’m not little, I’m big and strong." I said in a frustrated tone. I looked closely and hard as she was coming up to me with a white and loud barrier. I went closer down to the graveled bottom and seen what she pulled out. "No way, it can’t be, it better NOT be." I said nervously. "Oh no it’s another betta." I cried. "Wait a minute, it’s not a male?" “It’s not a male!" Finally i got a good look at her and was just stunned by the pure white color she had. I flared at her and was dancing for a little rubbing up against the glass. She looked at me and flared right back at me with a mean look. Then i flared back to show her who is boss and she flared back, but this time it was a little more calming and cute.

"Wow you guys are so cute and would make some cute fry." I looked at my Jesse and thought, "maybe." "Okay now you two no more flaring for today." She said calmly. As the day passed i could not stop thinking about that beautiful girl. All afternoon and night i was still thinking about her pure white fins that made her bowl look so lit up. I kept thinking “she looks so amazing." "I never knew a fish could be so amazing." He thought.

As the bright morning sun peeked in and the bright beam lit up, like every morning. So i just laid there on my betta hammock that my wonderful Jesse got me a little while back. "I never noticed how cozy this hammock was." "Well that is not the issue right now. “I thought to myself. "I wondered if she was thinking of me as much as i am thinking of her." "Maybe i should stop wondering and just go find out, after all her tank is right next to mine." 
"Hello Marki, how are you today buddy?" Jesse asked. "I wonder how you would like some bloodworms." "Oh really, i get to have some today YAY!" As she put the bloodworms into my tank i darted up to get each and every last piece. My Jesse brought me that amazing girl closer and closer to my tank. I was so excited to see her again i raced down to the bottom and just stared at her. Well i know that staring is rude but how could you not stare at her beautiful fins swishing back and forth in the water and watching her swim around so gracefully. "Okay now what should i name you?" Jesse asked. "What about Angel?" She wondered. "Well you sure do look like an Angel and it fits you perfectly!" I said out loud. "What did you say?" She asked. "Wait a minute how in the world did she hear what i said?" I asked myself. "Oh i said that out loud didn’t i?" "Yes you did." I flared and was displaying to her everything that i had and as wide as i could. Then i raced up to the top of the tank and took a quick gulp of air. While i was up there, i thought of something. "I know what will make her like me even more!" "I should make her a bubblenest and maybe then she would finally like me as i like her. 
So that night i worked so hard to make the biggest bubblenest i could. By the time the sun started going down and the sun started to rise, i was so exhausted i swam slowly half asleep to my hammock and laid there and quickly fell asleep.

The next day as my Jesse came over to my tank to feed me a pellet, she opened the top and just stayed there with her eyes VERY wide open looking at my bubblenest. I swam out of my betta hammock yawning and stretching to see my Jesse with the lid open and her giant head above my water. At first, i thought she was going to touch it so i quickly swam under it and stayed there with a protective stare at her. "Jesse i worked so hard on this so please don’t touch!" I told her. "Whoa Marki did you make that bubble nest?" She asked rhetorically. "Yes i did and i can’t wait till Angel sees it!" I said proudly. So Jesse was still stunned as she was feeding me and went over to Angel's tank and started to smile so excited and nice. Thoughts went through my mind and all i could say was, "Uh oh!"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Okay now you guys can give your opinions and thoughts about it. any feedback is welcome. *(Keep in mind the rules as you reply)*


----------



## fishy friend2

Nice story. I really like it, and I can't wait for chapter 2


----------



## bettalover2033

Make sure you share it, so we can get some more followers. =)

-BL2033


----------



## revolutionrocknroll

Oh, this is so cute! Now I'm thinking about stories about my bettas!


----------



## bettalover2033

i knew everyone can relate! Ill finish typing the second chapter this weekend!

-BL2033


----------



## fishy friend2

Where is chapter 2??


----------



## bettalover2033

Well Guys im really sorry about not being able to finish the second chapter last weekend. I just moved back to NY this week and didnt get internet until today. Sorry.

And im actually working on the second paragraph of the Second Chapter RIGHT NOW! Again sorry. And this chapter might be better than the first. Let me know. Also, it has a little humor in it. I think you guys (and gals) will enjoy the fun of it! Stay tuned. I should be done by either in a couple more hours (to get some good fun, comedy, and interest) or by late tonight. Depends on how things go.

-BL2033


----------



## teasell

Pretty cool story so far. can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## noahk11

Very nice! Great job!


----------



## bettalover2033

*(Chapter 2)*​
Surprisingly, I couldn’t sleep that night. I have never felt this way about any betta. This feeling is just so confusing. I like Angel a lot! She is my… I don’t know a word for this amazing feeling! I wish I could explain it, but I can’t. What is wrong with me? Why is this happening? Is this real life? Okay now… Okay now I… I have 2 flippers… I can’t see anything, but her in my mind. Is this what a female does to you? Does she have control over me? All of those questions just ponder my mind. Mocking me! I have something inside of me saying that I NEED to see her, then there’s something that says just stay away she’s trouble. I think it’s the fact that she is a female and has the nerve actually to flare back at me! “Why does she feel that she is more dominant over me? Doesn’t she know who I am? The Great Marki of Jessie’s room, that’s who I am.” I said aloud. And yes, again I found that I was talking to myself. “Let me just take a breather for a second. It’ll all pass over. I’m sure I have nothing to worry about.”

I woke up from the sun BEAMING in my tank. Hey and I finally overheard my wonderful Jessie talking to the plastic banana and said that she was going to set up another “Tank”. Well whatever they call is what I’m going to call it. And about the plastic banana, don’t even ask. I don’t understand why it isn’t yellow like the ones I have seen. Plus what’s the point of putting numbers on it? That will ruin it! Well whatever it means to make a “call” I don’t really care, It is just impossible to think of anything else without thinking of Angel. “Well I need to stay focused.” I thought to myself. My bubblenest is falling apart. I notice that every time I blow a couple of bubbles, a portion starts to pop about every thirty minutes. It really is hard work to keep this up. I tried to stay focused on the nest but I can’t stop thinking of her magnificent fins flowing as she glides through the water with such grace and beauty. 

Then I seen two other tanks that were set up to my left and then to my right. On the left side I was immediately distracted by THE most beautiful creatures my eyes have ever laid on. I quickly swam over to Angel and once I finally got there Angel swam at me with malignant eyes and as soon as she got to the very end of the tank where I was, she looked like she wanted to get a chance and tear me apart. Though I know that, that could never happen for I am the Great Marki, of my Jessie’s room! “Why am I in love with someone who wants me belly up? I thought to myself. Finally after flaring for about a second or two, I turned to my ‘good side’ and stretched my fins as wide as I could have. It’s hard work to really keep your body in a certain position just to woo someone you have such strong feelings for. When I displayed the widest spread I could, I could see her dark eyes lightening up as the Angel I know she is. She honestly looks like she’s been through so much but I know so little. When she lightened up and started retracting the extended gills under her mouth, I thought she had just the most beautiful innocent face. Then all of a sudden an abashed look appeared on her pale face.

“What’s your problem?” She said. “What’s my problem, don’t try and turn this around on me! What’s your problem? Why do you have such an ugly attitude? You dare flare at me FEMALE? I said with an agitated tone. “Well while you’ve been in here playing a pompous prince, I’ve been thrown into jars after jars and shaken by these giant horrifying beasts! You try living in a bowl for a month, two weeks, three days, three hours and fifty five minutes! Yes I was counting for all that time. I’m sick of being shy and sick of being told that I’m just a ‘FEMALE’. I mean c’mon we are both no better than the other. So get over yourself! You have no right to belittle any female nor do you have the power to make them feel unimportant!” I’m Just aggravated with your perspective as a dominant male, no…every males dominant attitude!” She replied stubbornly. “I still believe that you need to watch what you say and how you are in the presence of a ‘pompous prince’. I was just hoping to get your approval of myself and didn’t expect to get a response like that. You know every ‘MALE’ isn’t the way you think we are.” I said with an understanding but firm voice.

She looked at me waiting to for me to go on about how I was admiring her. I could see that she knew I was fancying her. I knew that she was liked me as well, at least a little.

“Well I’m guessing that we are going to have to think of a way to get along because you’re right next to me and I don’t know what is going on in the tank beside me on my right. Its only half way full and I just can’t see anything besides plants; I won’t be going into that tank so I’m not going to worry. I told her confidently.
She and I looked back at each other for a quick moment, then turned away stubbornly to try and work out the problem. When I got to my hammock, I found myself thinking of how that first impression went in her opinion. I still feel this tremendous like for her, but it isn’t a like at all, it’s unexplainable and has no word that I know of. It’s a lot more than like.
“I need to see her again and apologize, but wait why would I need to apologize? She is the one that was completely out of line and needs to know her place. What if we never talk again? She is going to hate me for the rest of her life. Though she should be the one to apologize so I’m not going to apologize nor am I going to summon her.” All of these thoughts are making me feel so vulnerable but I don’t want her to hate me. I wish she could have the same feelings toward me as I have for her! Why is this so complicated?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Let me know your feelings about this and make some predictions of what you believe will happen next? Also Again sorry for it being so late. I didnt have any internet until yesterday and i've just had a really bad case of writers block!

Well I think that you who have read this will like it better than the first chapter.

Thank you all to my readers and Please ANY FEEDBACK IS APPRECIATED AND ENCOURAGED BY ANYONE WHO READS THIS! 

***DONT LET THE THREAD DIE OUT TOO FAST.***

-BL2033


----------



## teasell

Wow, you're an awesome writer. Will the mighty marki and the feminist Angel get to know each other and maybe turn their feelings into love??? Only time will tell


----------



## TielBird101

LOL! I love it! ^.^ Marki is such a cute betta! XD It's like you can almost picture them and his antics are cute.


----------



## bettalover2033

TielBird101 said:


> LOL! I love it! ^.^ Marki is such a cute betta! XD It's like you can almost picture them and his antics are cute.


Thanks! And yes Marki is very [pompous] and [arrogant] betta, he refuses to "act" like he isnt dominant because of something that has happened in his pass.



teasell said:


> Wow, you're an awesome writer. Will the mighty marki and the feminist Angel get to know each other and maybe turn their feelings into love??? Only time will tell


I try to keep the reader hooked and the story interesting. Marki a really cool little guy. Even though he thinks he is the biggest and toughest thing in the world. He doesnt know anything but his tank.

And to all my readers, There is a little surprise coming for you.

****(CLUE) : There is a reason to Marki's ignorant attitude toward anyone who challenges, or stands up to him.**** Think about that for A WHILE!!
*Stay Tuned!*
-BL2033


----------



## Gamma

Your story is super cute! Please keep writting!


----------



## bestbettas

Ah this story is amazing and it made me laugh  you're an great writer and hopefully Marki and Angel finally fall in love  haha.


----------



## Bettacaleb

Amazing! please continue!


----------



## bettalover2033

*And Continued!*

*(Chapter 3)​*Finally it was day 5 out of the week and well this just means that it is friday. This also means that my sweet, caring, compassionate, loving, beautiful,-well you get the point- Jessie gets to stay home for two whole days! I just cant wait to see her. I miss her sitting outside of my tank and taking pictures of me while I pose for her. I used to cover her entire wall with little quotes under them explaining things like "when she first got me", "how I acted around her" ect. Well now there is Angel on the wall and she is taking up a great deal of the wall. I used to call it the wall of fame when it was just me up there, but I even heard Angel mumble something about 'the wall of LAME' when it was just me up there.
I thought our relationship was going to be a really exciting one and that we were going go have the time of our lives, but at the looks of it, she doesnt really care. It still puzzles me why she had the nerve to flare at me. Though when we were talking yesterday, I seen a soft side to her turtle shell. She looked at me with appreciation and I think I seen a bit of contempt in her body movement.
Maybe if I go over and try to appoligize. Will she actually forgive me? "I need to stop thinking about this so much and take action." I thought to myself.
When I slowly but progressively started swimming up to the top, there was something really weird that I seen at the top of the tank. It was a log. Wait a Log? "What the heck is this doing here?" I screamed.
Angel was awaken and from the look of it she wasnt very happy that I had waken her up. She looked at me with disbelief and said "What the heck is a log doing in your tank?" "Well if this is one of your silly jokes Angel, I swear im gonna- "How in the world would I be able to get that log in there Marki? Just think about that for a second and stop putting your problems on me!" She said frustrated. She swam slowly back to her cave.
"Darn it, that was my chance to make things right and I blew it, like I always do. It's Thialand all over again." I said out loud. Angel turned around. "What are you talking about" She said calmly. "Uh..well..um. Nothing." I baffled hoping she wouldnt notice. I took a deep breath and looked at her piercing eyes. "Well I dont know how to put it, but not to beat around the bush I wanted to say that I am sorry and I was wrong to try to belittle you." She looked at me with a smile and then looked back at the log above my head. "I think your Jessie put that log in your tank for you to swim through it. It looks pretty cool if you ask me, but then again for you, nothing is positive in the presence of the Great Marki. "I forgive you on one condition.' She said firmly. "Anything." "You have to promise me not to be so sexist." "Okay not a problem" I replied assuring her I will treat her with respect.
Later that day I noticed that things that used to be tense was at ease and calming. It was 2:45pm and my Jessie should be here any minute now. I can't wait until I hear the door creek open because it was opened too wide. I had learned everything that Jessie does. Her schedule during school is hectic. Im glad that I am able to share this weekend with her and now of course my one true 'Like?'
Although she doesnt know that I like her this much. I also dont know how she is going to react when I do tell her. She didn't exactly swoon at the sight me. It was more of a disgusted look. I think she can accept me now that she know that i'm not a jerk.
The door creeked open and I thought from that moment that my Jessie was home. Usually I heard a loud creek and then a slam, but this time it was much more careful and I didn't hear a slam. It actually wasn't and couldn't be Jessie because it is only 2:50pm at this point. She will get her at exactly 3:05pm on the dot. I didn't worry too much only that I was really hungry and bored with out her there. I even found myself going in circles around my tank. So then at that time I remember that I had a log in my tank that was floating at the top. I swam up to it and just stared into the short hole. As I slowly swam through the log. "Hey this isn't too bad." I thought to myself. I immediatly started swimming as fast I could through it. 
The last creek in the door was loud and ended with a slam. All of a sudden my Jessie comes running into the room. She put her things on her bed and came to us for feeding time. I swam as fast as I could to get the first one she dropped and flew out of the water to catch it like I was a dog who just got his first bone. Angel was eating her food very peacefully and in a calmly manner. She made me look like a beast.
A couple of hours passed and Jessie finished her homework and was walking over our tanks to come and check on us. I was (like always) thinking of Angel and her long flowing perfect fins. While Angel was swimming around normally. I noticed a bag in my Jessie's hand that she was holding quite carefully. I peered closer to see if i can actually see through the bag, but that was useless. Then went up to the empty half full tank that was on the side of me. She took out really nice looking live plants and placed them under the bright light in the tank. This tank was really weird looking and had a cup cut in half, live plants and a cave. It looked like a vegetarian demon lurked in the cave and only came out to eat the plants and stay under the cup for shade of the bright light. Next Jessie pulled out a bottle called IAL Extract. "What is she doing? Its like she's creating a frankenstien of the sea!" I thought to myself.
Jessie looked at me, then at Angel and then Back at the tank and smiled. "You two will be perfect for each other! I can't wait to get some good fry out of you." She told us.
I looked at Angel and she looked at me and we both took a deep gulp. Now I see. Now I know what she wants from us. "Its a little early to talk of fry don't ya think?" I asked. Angel blushed and swam away. It was like she knew that my Jessie was preparing a breeding tank for us. I looked away from her. "Does she feel the same way that I do about her?"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well that is chapter 3. I hope you enjoyed and any ideas will be welcomed and wanted. Please (ONLY PM ME THE IDEAS) AND DONT SHARE THEM WITH ANYONE BECAUSE I WOULDNT WANT ANY SPOILERS.

THANK YOU

-BL2033


----------



## erinandares

bettalover2033 said:


> She made me look like a beast.​


Heheheh. <3


----------



## bettalover2033

@erinandares: Thats one way of putting it! 

-BL2033


----------



## bestbettas

Haha <3 ;D I really wanna see how the next chapter goes


----------



## bettalover2033

So do I! I want to get to the most exciting part but i feel like there is something missing, but i cant think of it.

-BL2033


----------



## kfryman

I like this story, really can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## bettalover2033

Ill get the next chapter going after Thanksgiving or (maybe) earlier depending on how busy i am.

-BL2033


----------



## zepherina

this was SO CUTE!!!! oh my gosh >.<! i must read more. lol!


----------



## bettalover2033

And youw ill! I'm going to write more soon!

-BL2033


----------



## zepherina

haha, yay! im excited.


----------



## kfryman

lol, I really love this story


----------



## kfryman

When is the story continuing? I can't wait!


----------



## bettalover2033

I will definitely finish the rest of my thoughts on it Tomorrow. I'm sorry for prolonging the story. Trust me, the good part is going to come. IMO the last chapter dragged a little.


----------



## teasell

Well, sure hope the next chapter will be coming along soon. Can't wait to see what happens with Marki Angel and Jessie


----------



## annamonkeyfish

I love this story!!!  Post soon!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Hows the story coming? =]


----------



## bettalover2033

@LyzzaRyzz: That is for you to tell me!


----------



## bettalover2033

*Chapter 4*

Sorry I have been out of this thread so long! I hope you all enjoy!

also I just wanted to make this one perfect to make up for the last chapter. You'll like this one (i think)

*(Chapter 4)*
*The Story Behind “The Great Marki”*​The bright yellow ball slowly rose up the next morning and just peeked at me shining its brightness. I looked over at Angels tank and seen her sleeping so beautifully on her leaf. “Hey…hey, HEY Angel! I finally said in a frustrated tone. “Ugh, Marki don’t you ever sleep longer than sunrise?” She asked irritable. “Sorry Angel, I just wanted to ask you, do you know where My Jessie went?” “HOW in the world am I supposed to know where she went? I was sleeping way longer than you before you woke me up!” “Oh…yeah I’m sorry. Would you mind me asking what your thoughts on the breeding tank beside me are?” I asked curiously. “Um, well I think it’s a great tank for a nice couple to…you know…breed in.” “That’s not what I meant. I was asking more on what you think about us being in that tank together?” “Oh look at that, do I hear your Jessie coming through the door? Jessie came in and fed us like she usually did. It was pretty good and I felt kind of full from it, though of course I was going continue eating the food because it was too good to stop!
It had been about a week and a half since Angel and I have been eating so much and ‘getting fat’. Angel and I have been getting along so well. Oh and I found out what the word is. It’s LOVE! Love is the crazy emotion that I have for Angel, and love is the feeling that can hurt and feel amazing at the same time! Love is torturous and…well you get the point. I want to know how she feels about me and I want her to be straight forward and truthful when she does!
I used to think that angel was just scared to get into the breeding tank with me, but now i’m just so confused of the idea. I heard my Jessie calling Simone's name in another room. Her callings had gotten louder and louder as she walked to her room. I notice that this time when walking through the door, she had a HUGE grin on her face and progressively added plants into the breeding tank every day. A small amount each time. Today the tank was full of plants and it looked so comfortable to just lye on the plants to rest a few minutes.

My Jessie then came to the tank and said “Conditioning Phase Complete” in such a weird voice. Whatever that meant anyway!. So then she grabbed the bright red net and put it into my tanks and tried to catch me with it. I was NOT going to be so easy and just jump right into the net for her because I love this tank too much to be taken out let alone not being able to breathe! “Oh Marki, why must you be so difficult?!” She asked almost laughing. “Jessie Please! Leave me alone I’m trying to build another nest and your disturbing me! If I don’t get this done soon Angel will-” *Angel comes out of hiding to peek at Marki.* “Angel will what?” She asked curiously. Jessie finally gave up and quit for a few minutes because I was turning a pale red color. I swam as fast as I possibly could to escape the net!

Twenty minutes pass and I thought I’d poke my head out of the cave. “Is she there?” “It’s okay Marki, you can come out now. She’s gone and a bit frustrated with you. Why did you fight so much?” Uh, maybe because I don't know where she was TAKING ME!?!” I said sarcastically. “You know that she is only wants the best for us and actually cares! She wouldn’t hurt you. And watch that tone! It’s really not a way to talk to me!” She replied sternly. “I’m sorry, I just didn’t think I would see the light of day again if I went into that net. I’ve been in a net before and it was terrifying.

I was caught in a net once before and put in a bag. I didn’t see the light of day for three days. It was when I was taken from my original home back in Thailand. I had an owner that would feed me the best food there. It was live and the best that I could possibly ask for. I thought it was paradise and then one day, my owner didn’t feed me for two whole days straight. I didn’t know whether he didn’t like me or if I just did something wrong. On the second day, he put me into the net and in a bag, then next thing I know I’m being thrown around and can’t see a thing for the most of three days. The last thing I remembered him saying was ‘Go to your new home now.’ I thought for a second to see if I could piece together what he meant. I finally found out that he said that to every fish that no other fish saw again. I was terrified and always so alert and watched my surroundings very closely those two days of no feeding. I began to become weak and so tired. I fell asleep for just a moment and BAM I was taken to the bag and I remember trying to relax and breathe, but the air was suffocating me. As I was placed into the bag, I looked around and up at my owner one last time before he closed the doors and after that, I thought there was no hope for me and soon was mistreated so horribly. I was put in what was to be called a store. All around me were tons of other bettas that all flared at me with such a horrid attitude. I was so scared and felt too lethargic to do anything. I noticed that when they flared at me they would soon go away with other giants and every week a new batch would come in and do the same as the last, flare at others and me as well. I knew I had to figure out a way to get noticed and get out of that store. The water burned and my fins were decaying. Little by little they would fall and the giants in the story wouldn’t even clean it. I felt so helpless, but I had to try one way or another. It was a chance that I needed to take or I was going to end up dead in the filth of a tank. So I did what I had to. I flared to the end of the world. Only when the giants would come in and look at us though. I didn’t want to loose my energy and die alone there. As soon as I heard the bell to the door, I flared til the end of the world. My Jessie came in and she took a really good look at all of the others that were flaring and I swam in a vertical pattern trying as hard as I possibly could. She went down the rows looking at the other bettas and when she came to me, I looked at he and she said ‘Wow! Your coming with me little buddy.’ I acted like such a snob before I knew you. I thought these giants were all the same cruel beasts. That is....before I met my amazing Jessie! she gave me hope and love. The two things that I longed for more than food, more than water, more than the air that I breathe. She is the reason I have changed my perspective on the giants of the world. I now know that not all giants are cruel and evil.” I noticed that if Angel was still listening to my pathetic story, she had to care because it was very long. She just sat there with a sympathetic and understanding expression on her face. I thought that no one could ever understand what I went through, but from the look of it, she really cared and at least tried to understand what I went through and why I was that way. I explained to her that, that was the only reason why I acted sexist when I saw that she flared back at me.

“Okay so Angel, I’ve poured out all of what has happened to me, why and how I came to be like this. What if your story?”

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

hope you enjoyed that1


----------



## kfryman

One word AMAZING!


----------



## annamonkeyfish

That was really good!  Write soon!


----------



## kfryman

I think that super long wait was worth it, I think having a good chapter is better than having a terrible chapter to stall.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Great!


----------



## teasell

_Awesome! But I want more._

_This story is amazing I sure hope you can keep it up. I love Marki and the way you have explained how his life has progressed_


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you all!

I have been prolonging it because I didn't want another chapter like #3. Also I was having a hard time coming up with things to think of (Writers block).

Though I think this one was really good.

@teasell: Thanks, I liked how that fit in as well.

Also in a couple pages back, I explained that Marki had a secret and it would be expressed soon. Tell others of this story so they can read it for themselves! If you want.

Anyway I'll get started on Chapter 5 now and continuously be writing to make sure that one is good as well. I hope to make this a book somehow. I honestly don't know when the next Chapter is going to be, Either during the christmas season or after. I hope that's okay. I know you guys are thinking 
*Clenching Teeth* "Thats perfectly fine O_O..."

Edit:
Also a bit of a typo The last sentence, " What if your story" Is supposed to be "What IS your story"


----------



## gidgeystartedit

Noooooooo, keep going!!! It's so good!!! I don't want to wait!!


----------



## bettalover2033

I am currently writing the next chapter and am a bit stuck again. So it will be a few days or so.


----------



## teasell

_Hope you don't get stuck to long. This story is so much fun and I can't wait to find out what happens to marki and Angel_


----------



## watergale

your a very good writer! i am loving this story!


----------



## Gamma

your A really great writter! keep up the good work.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I'm hooked


----------



## bettalover2033

Im sooooo sorry guys. I have been putting some of this off because of breeding and will definitely get some done this weekend! My female got pretty badly messed up but will be okay.

I know you guys are going to kill me lol¶=...:<


----------



## Wolfboy51

Dont worry about it, people understand that breeding takes time and attention.


----------



## bettalover2033

I really want to finish this ch. this weekend so you guys have something to read in spare time


----------



## watergale

yay! i hope so!


----------



## Gamma

Yay!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

This story is already inspiring! I'm going to start writing a story about my betta right now! :-D :-D :-D
Wish me luck on a good story!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

Ok, so i don't wan't to take over your thread or anything but is this a good begging for a betta story?? If this a good begging i won't post another story on this thread ever again i will make my own thread...
But first i need bettalover2033's permishion to post it here so... Can I??


----------



## teasell

BeautifulBetta do please start your own thread it would be to confusing to have two stories going on at the same place...Also please let us know here when you do start your own story so we can read it. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta14 said:


> Ok, so i don't wan't to take over your thread or anything but is this a good begging for a betta story?? If this a good begging i won't post another story on this thread ever again i will make my own thread...
> But first i need bettalover2033's permishion to post it here so... Can I??


BeautifulBetta14: Please dont take this the wrong way, but I would prefer you not post it here. As another member said it would be too confusing. Though I would love to read it. Send it in a PM if you dont mind. Again, I mean this in the nicest way.

If you can send it in a PM, I will get right onto reading it!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To the followers, A new Chapter should really be up very soon. I was at a road block before and breeding doesnt make my time any more full. I was out in the hospital with my grandfather because he was sick (Hes better now).

Sorry for the excuses as well.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Don't be sorry, life happens.


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

bettalover2033 said:


> BeautifulBetta14: Please dont take this the wrong way, but I would prefer you not post it here. As another member said it would be too confusing. Though I would love to read it. Send it in a PM if you dont mind. Again, I mean this in the nicest way.
> 
> If you can send it in a PM, I will get right onto reading it!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> To the followers, A new Chapter should really be up very soon. I was at a road block before and breeding doesnt make my time any more full. I was out in the hospital with my grandfather because he was sick (Hes better now).
> 
> Sorry for the excuses as well.


I understand i thought it would be weird if i put my story here so thats why i asked you first. I'll send the first chapter to you soon.
Thanks!


----------



## bettalover2033

No problem. I am glad you have the courtesy to ask. It's very kind. [I recieved your story and have yet to read it]


----------



## Wolfboy51

Id love to read ur story could u post a link if u continue it??


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

My link is in my signature.
Thanks for wanting to read my story!


----------



## bettalover2033

*Sneak Peak*

Anyone up to read a sneak peak of the next chapter?

(Chapter 5)
*“In The Eyes Of An Angel”*​

*I cant get him out of my head! How long is this sweet madness going to continue? If only you knew. I'd sacrifice my beating heart before I lose you. I would swim across vast oceans just to hear your voice one last time. I only you knew.
~Angel.*​

This statement is from Angel's thoughts. I thought the chapter title was pretty clever. Also It reminded me of the song "In the Arms of An Angel"


----------



## teasell

_Okay now you have my attention_


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Your a teaser lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

Must... Read... More... :shock:
You should so try and get this published! Lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you! I really appreciate that! From all of you!

@BeautifulBetta14: Actually I ave never thought of that. I might try. Chances are slim, but i'd never know unless I do try.


----------



## Bettabubble3

Im hooked


----------



## Wolfboy51

Please dont use the word hook around my fish XD Jks.
Cant wait for next chapter!


----------



## Gamma

I'm so excited for this chapter!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Great Story!


----------



## Wolfboy51

Need more to read...


----------



## Jessicatm137

More?


----------



## broncosfan84

Too cute...can't wait for more.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Are you still writing?


----------



## ootfifawithbubba

love this i may do a story bout bubba and his lil bro


----------



## ootfifawithbubba

Dont worry guys shes workin onit we were talking and i told her to finish the story and she said shes working on it . Mabe she has wrighters block


----------

